# Old Tilia FoodSaver Questions???



## tjohnson

I Won an Old Tilia FoodSaver on EBAy for $42

It's the one Made In Italy, and seems to be in good condition.

I have a couple other Vac Sealers, but they do a terrible job on wet stuff








I have a couple questions???

The vacuum pump draws hard, but it takes forever to evacuate the air from a bag.  My $5 Garage Sale Find will crush a pop can, and complete the cycle in about 15 seconds, and the Old Tilia FoodSaver takes about a full minute to accomplish the same task.

How fast/slow are these older Tilia FoodSaver Vac Sealers?

Could it be as simple as replacing the foam seals?

I ran water thru it and even a little silicone(Armoral) spray per the manufacturer's instructions and the time to vac did not change.  It's still very slow.

Also, water leaked out the bottom plug, when I ran water thru it.

Is this normal, or do I need to replace the bottom plug seal?

Here's a link to the manufacturer's Site: http://web.iwebcenters.com/professionalmarketing/Nozzel.ivnu

Anyone have an instruction manual for these Italian Made Vac Sealers?

THX!

Todd


----------



## chefrob

todd.......try Ray over @ .........................


----------



## daveomak

Todd, morning... I have the same unit.... Sometimes mine is slow also.... Usually the problem is the bag is creased where the foam "clamp" is compressing the end of the bag... Other times I think I slid the bag too far up on the nozzle and it won't evacuate properly... Yesterday nothing worked... Mineral oil, a couple drops in the nozzle, some water to flush the pump,   then "junk" blew out the exhaust thru the bottom of the unit... that is normal... and it worked great... I keep a folded up paper towel under the exhaust port to catch liquids that may get expelled.... There may be some "stuff" in one of the flapper valves on the pump.... Warm/hot tap water run thru may wash out the encrusted material and all will be fine.... I put hot tap water in a cup and using the hose connected to the "container" side of the unit... intermittently "suck" up about 1/2 ml every second or two to warm/dissolve anything in the pump assembly.... try to keep the water at a minimum as to not "hydraulic" the pump and strain the motor too much... 

I've had mine since 1985 or so and keep wondering when it is going to fail.... It has been a very good investment to date... knock on wood etc... Dave


----------



## tjohnson

Thanks Guys!

I took off the nozzle, and put my thumb over the vac port

Damn near sucked the skin right off!

I took a good look at the foam upper and lower pads

Both pads have indentations from the nozzle on them, and feel a little hard, compared to my newer model.

My guess is I'm losing vacuum due to the foam not sealing well.

Any other ideas?

Todd


----------



## daveomak

Pop the bottom off and see if anything is cracked or what ever..... Check to see if there is a replacement rubber.....


----------



## careyp

I have an Old Tilia Foodsaver unit. Any Ideas about where to get a manual. Not sure how to operate it!


----------



## smoking b

Careyp said:


> I have an Old Tilia Foodsaver unit. Any Ideas about where to get a manual. Not sure how to operate it!


Sent you a PM.


----------



## rebecca miller

I too am looking for a link to the original Italian Commercial version of Foodsaver by Tilia.  Any links would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## smoking b

Rebecca Miller said:


> I too am looking for a link to the original Italian Commercial version of Foodsaver by Tilia.  Any links would be greatly appreciated.


Sent you a PM.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





When you get a chance can you swing by Roll Call & introduce yourself? We would like to meet you  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/133/roll-call


----------



## jagacal

I'm also VERY interested in the manual for the FoodSaver by Tilia.  I was giving my mom's kitchen a thorough cleaning and came across the gadget along with a box full of brand new FoodSaver bags...all sealed up.  I'd like to give the machine a try. 

I'm sorry to invade the 'smoking' world with this but I can't seem to find any other place for help


----------



## s2k9k

jagacal said:


> I'm also VERY interested in the manual for the FoodSaver by Tilia.  I was giving my mom's kitchen a thorough cleaning and came across the gadget along with a box full of brand new FoodSaver bags...all sealed up.  I'd like to give the machine a try.
> I'm sorry to invade the 'smoking' world with this but I can't seem to find any other place for help



Hopefully someone will be along soon to help you out, you might want to send Smoking B a PM, looks like he has a copy of the manual.
I see this is your first post here so when you get a minute would you swing by "Roll Call" and introduce yourself so we can give you a proper SMF Welcome, Thanks!


----------



## smoking b

jagacal said:


> I'm also VERY interested in the manual for the FoodSaver by Tilia.  I was giving my mom's kitchen a thorough cleaning and came across the gadget along with a box full of brand new FoodSaver bags...all sealed up.  I'd like to give the machine a try.
> 
> I'm sorry to invade the 'smoking' world with this but I can't seem to find any other place for help


Sent you a PM.


----------



## txbelle

I also have this model, just got it cheap and have no idea how it works other than what I can gather from this forum and the link to "Nozzel".  The vacuum works, meaning it definitely has suction but what is happening is the bag seals before the air suctions out.  Shouldn't it suction and then seal?  There is no on/off switch and no switch to change from vacuum to seal.  Help!!!


----------



## daveomak

You are pushing the bar down too far.....   Push it part way and the vacuum runs...  push all the way down on the left end and it seals the bag...  

Dave


----------



## dward51

We bought one of the old/original models "back in the day".  It looks just like the one Todd posted a photo of (the big one in the bottom of the photo at the top of this thread). I still have it and finally had a similar issue with it taking forever to vacuum out the air.  I found the problem was the seal around the knob/valve where you select the bag sealer and the jar sealer port.  Seems that seal gets dry and starts to leak air as the vacuum is applied to the bag side of the system.  This slows the process down and you never get as strong as vacuum as you used to get.  If my memory serves correct it's an o-ring seal but I'm not positive.  Try some food safe grease on the seal and see if that helps.  Plan "B" would be to replace the seal.

The old style Tilla units used a dual piston pump and were supposed to draw a stronger vacuum than the current models.  We are now using one of the more recent counter top models I picked up at Sam's Club.  I have the old one somewhere in the basement though and might still have the original manual.

Depending on what model you have, Marbeck does have some parts, seals and other accessories available.

http://www.marbeck.com/brands/FoodSaver.html

If you are looking for new bags for a foodsaver, check out this forum thread.  Vacuum Sealers Unlimited are a SMF site sponsor and they have a discount code for site members.  Here is the most recent code thread.  They are also a great vendor to do business with and Lisa B is a regular at SMF forums.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124305/vacuum-sealing-discount-for-all-members/20

*** TIP ***

Make sure the bag is laying flat across the heat strip.  If it has any wrinkles or folds in it, that makes the bag thicker in the area of the wrinkle and it may not properly make a complete seal. If it's not sealed then the air will leak back in.  This would apply to both the new and original style sealers.


----------



## mykleshane

Yeah, I'm looking for the manual for the old Foodsaver too. Not much available on the web; any help would be greatly appreciated!

thx,

Mike


----------



## smoking b

mykleshane said:


> Yeah, I'm looking for the manual for the old Foodsaver too. Not much available on the web; any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> thx,
> 
> Mike


Sent you a PM


----------



## daveomak

I copied my old manual and it is on this forum somewhere....   I'm still lookin'....  Dave

Found it.  Don't know why it is so small.... maybe you can copy and enlarge it.....    Dave

*Found the original...  It will enlarge......*

          ... click to enlarge ....













cover.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 22, 2013


















pg 0.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 22, 2013


















pg 2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 22, 2013


















pg 4.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 22, 2013


















pg 6.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 22, 2013


















pg 8.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 22, 2013


















pg 10.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 22, 2013


















pg 12.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 22, 2013


----------



## mykleshane

Thanks Dave!


----------



## txbelle

Thanks to everyone on here for your help!  What a great bunch of people!


----------



## erain

I have a manual for the original foodsaver which is more extensive than the one Dave posted(I think mine has about 20 pages). When I was looking for a manual I was unable to find one online but when I bought a second unit for a spare, which was a real good idea cause now when we do large projects will have them both fired up and rolling. 

Anyway I have had requests for the manual so I am going to scan it to myself, and if anyone wants a copy PM me your email address and I will try and get one out your way maybe this weekend. I got a wedding I have to go to sat so I know that day is shot... So maybe when I get motivated on sunday I could send copies out.


----------



## daveomak

When you scan it, scan as a picture, save it to a file as "pictures" jpg's or what ever.....  then post the pics here or on a thread you start....

Everything I scan for here is treated as if it was a picture...   much better quality for display....   but then my scanner/copier is older than dirt.....

Dave


----------



## erain

DaveOmak said:


> When you scan it, scan as a picture, save it to a file as "pictures" jpg's or what ever.....  then post the pics here or on a thread you start....
> 
> Everything I scan for here is treated as if it was a picture...   much better quality for display....   but then my scanner/copier is older than dirt.....
> 
> Dave



I think i got it figured out. I will do it on a new titled thread so it will be easy to search for and find. I did try emailing some copies out, some went through but I also got alot of size limit issues and they got kicked back. Good idea Dave.


----------



## senorkevin

I too am looking for a manual for a "compact foodsaver by tilia". Any ideas? Please help!

I tried to use it a few months ago. I thought I did everything correct then after about a week, the bag had lost its vacuum.


----------



## eileendrake

Where can I get a manual for an old FoodSaver?


----------



## mikeclarkusa

Please email a copy of the manual if possible.  Thanks!

Also, do you know of a source for parts?

Kind regards,

- Mike


----------



## kam spork

Hi, There is an adjustment knob on the side of the unit. Please tell me what this is for. Thanks


----------



## chefbruz

It's ironic that I just joined this forum, and ended up here after 30 minutes of searching !

the situation is:

I have a used Tila Professional that was a gift from a friend,

it is slow and old and does not completely evacuate the bag,

but it pumps ok and seals ok.  

i found that there is heaps of suction when you  remove the "snorkel" and block the bag inlet with your thumb,

so I suspect the "O" ring is the culprit.

can anyone help source and "O" ring or parts or direct me to it?

When i google Foodsaver parts, I get taken to the Sunbeam site.....

I have found kits of gaskets on the bay, but no o ring

i took the o ring to an industrial parts supplier and got one as close as I could, but I suspect it's too thin in cross section as it does not work either...

cheers

Chefbruz


----------



## daveomak

It's probably the foam sealing strip that holds the bag.....


----------



## bregent

>i found that there is heaps of suction when you

> remove the "snorkel" and block the bag inlet with your thumb,

I'm not sure you can really tell how much vacuum is being pulled with just your thumb. Do you have access to an automotive vacuum gauge? I just checked the vacuum on my 1 year old, consumer grade FoodSaver, which is working well, and it's pulling 21 inHg. I know some commercial grade sealers can pull 29 inHg and more. If you're between those numbers, the pump is probably fine.


----------



## Gage

tjohnson said:


> Thanks Guys!
> 
> I took off the nozzle, and put my thumb over the vac port
> 
> Damn near sucked the skin right off!
> 
> I took a good look at the foam upper and lower pads
> 
> Both pads have indentations from the nozzle on them, and feel a little hard, compared to my newer model.
> 
> My guess is I'm losing vacuum due to the foam not sealing well.
> 
> Any other ideas?
> 
> Todd


This is exactly what it is, my manual even states that after an indention is noticeable the pads have to be replaced. I have had a horrible time trying to find affordable replacements. I wonder if any other foam will work.


----------



## daveomak

yep...   the correct thickness and it will work...   look in the weather stripping department at W-M...


----------



## chefbruz

Guys, I replaced the o ring on the nozzle and places an extra strip of foam over the original foam and ity worked like a treat five times, then it just stopped doing anything? no lights or pumping at all no matter what the lever position is? is there a reset switch or breaker  or is it toast?


----------



## old sarge

There is a company called VacuPack.  The fellow that owns it brings in sealers from Italy.  He might, just might be able to point you in the right direction for parts.  In fact one of his earlier models bore a strong resemblance to the earlier Italian manufactured Tilia models.


----------



## Jeanne K

Hello! I also have one of the Tilia's pictured at the top of this thread, and have experienced and solved the problems described, including flushing out the pump when the peach juice or whatever is sucked thru. Now I've taken the Tilia out several months later, and when I press down for the pump action, there is only a hum, no blasting pumping sound. The sealing element still works great, but no vaccum. I found a YouTube of someone taking a similar, but not the same model, Food Saver apart and cleaning out a check valve of some kind, that trips if too much junk is sucked thru. Any experience with thta on these older models? I can't pump more clean, warm water thru becuase there's no vacuum.   Ideas?


----------



## daveomak

Use a syringe and push hot water through it...


----------



## old sarge

If Daves suggestion doesn't work, and it really should, try the link below.  The fellow who runs the business might be able to help.






						Vacuum Sealer Parts: Home Vacuum Sealer, Vacuum Sealers Online
					

Commercial Vacuum Sealer Machine, Commercial Vacuum Sealer Machine Buy online, MiniPack Vacuum Sealer, Vacuum Sealers buy Online, Vacuum Food Sealer




					vacupack.com


----------



## smokininidaho

After reading this thread I picked up an old Tilia sealer on eBay for $38 shipped. After some other research these things seem to be better made and more heavy duty than some of the new expensive vacuum sealers they sell today. Guess I'm going to find out in a few days.





						Old Tilia FoodSaver Questions???
					






					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## old sarge

smokininidaho said:


> After reading this thread I picked up an old Tilia sealer on eBay for $38 shipped. After some other research these things seem to be better made and more heavy duty than some of the new expensive vacuum sealers they sell today. Guess I'm going to find out in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Tilia FoodSaver Questions???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smokingmeatforums.com


Some of the older original Tilia machines were made in Italy, thus my reference to the link above.


----------



## smokininidaho

old sarge said:


> Some of the older original Tilia machines were made in Italy, thus my reference to the link above.


Thanks, but not quite sure which link you are referring to. The one I bought is an original made in Italy.


----------



## old sarge

smokininidaho said:


> Thanks, but not quite sure which link you are referring to. The one I bought is an original made in Italy.


A couple of posts back same thread:  vacuum sealer parts.....

The fellow sells Italian vacuum dealers. Claims to be able to repair same.


----------

